# BFP 13 days late!!



## enfys

Hello everyone, after reading many posts on the two week wait forum about people feeling pregnant but getting BFN'S i have decided to post my situation.
I am a mum to a beautiful boy aged 3 years - we were ttc for 3 years on him and fell naturally just before i started on clomid- i was due to start the next cycle. I was told he was a miracle baby. 
Since having our son we started ttc baby number 2 immediately as we knew there was little hope. 
I had decided our boy was all we needed and stopped trying about 3 months ago.
My cycle is usually 33 days but this month AF never arrived- i immediately thought there was a possibility i was pregnant and tested but got bfn : ( i tested several times that week and my last test was 7 days after af was supposed to arrive but still bfn : ( 
i started looking at ppls posts and was pleased to see there were others out there with my query- am i pregnant with bfn: ( but didnt find many responses. I am today 13 days late for AF so i gave in and bought another digital test as boobs were quite painful on sides. I could not believe it when PREGNANT appeared in the window : ) i am still shocked and wont believe it untill i get it confirmed with the doctor tomorrow. I just want you all to know not to give up hope- good luck to you all xx


----------



## Maid Marian

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f227/polliwoggurl/congratulations.gif

A mother's joy begins when new life is stirring inside... when a tiny heartbeat is heard for the very first time, and a playful kick reminds her that she is never alone.:hugs:


----------



## TracyE.

OMG, this made me cry...in a good way. I am in that boat. 5 days late and got a BFN yesterday. I was devastated but the more I read these the more people I find like you who didn't get a BFP until much later. I am so happy for you!! And I hope I have the same result :flower:


----------



## Blessed2b

Amazing bfp story! Congrats x x


----------



## hellohefalump

congratulations!


----------



## ducky1502

wow :) congrats hun xx


----------



## Coleey

Massive congratulations hun! :) xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Many congrats and happy and healthy 9 months!! :)


----------



## vaniilla

congrats :flower:


----------



## FetusDreamer

Congratulations.


----------



## v2007

Congratulations. 

V xxx


----------



## vichy

Its great to hear that, gives some hope. Congratulations! :) x


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------

